# My new RS



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

Finally picked her up yesterday but didn't get to put any time in her till this morning. It's such a sweet ride, thanks to the guys for their patience with the fitting. 

Chris king hubs with h+son SL42 rims
Full rival groupset minus the calipers
3T cockpit


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats!:thumbsup:


----------



## AML225 (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks great! I just got my 2010 RS w/ full ultegra 8 days ago. Absolutely awesome. Couldn't be happier with my purchase, I'm sure you'll feel the same way.


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks, I'll have better photos tomorrow, also, I'm waiting on the 2nd arundel cage to arrive.


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

My photo gear was getting jealous, so I took them out and gave them some TLC.

Blah









POW


----------



## steve90068 (Jul 29, 2009)

how is the braking surface holding up after being annodized?


----------



## steve90068 (Jul 29, 2009)

beautiful bike btw


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

Steve - I havent seen much if any wear yet, as I've only put 60mi on it so far. A rep at the LBS I purchased the bike from had the same rim, I'll check out his bike when I'm there later this week and get back to you.


----------



## Whip Appeal Neil (Jun 22, 2011)

I just picked up mine last month (2010) and absolutely love it..is that a garmin 705/800 on your stem? Thats the next thing i need to pick up

great looking bike! Love the pearl white/red colorway!


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

It's a fun bike to have no doubt!

It's the garmin 705


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Did you get recommended / fitted to tilt the SMP that way?

Not sure if you know, but the recommendation for SMP saddles is to start flat, from the high point in back to the high point of the beak. Then, if not comfortable, people tilt the front downward *a few degrees*. Yours looks tilted down quite a bit....but I guess if it's comfortable to you then all's good. Just checkin'  Nice bike! :thumbsup:


**


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

That saddle was given to my by a friend of mine, since I had my previous bike stolen and he had some extra saddles. I had since swapped saddles for the Selle Italia Turbomatic which I'm fine tuning the fit now.


----------



## dgittelman (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations on a great looking bike. I'm sure it will ride smoothly as well. Why did you change the saddle? How did the Selle SMP feel to you.? I've always wanted to try one.


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

The stock saddle wasnt all that great for me as well as the Selle Italia TurboMatic. The SMP 209 fits me well as the channel and the droopy nose helps. I have placed an order for an SMP since I have to give the 209 back to my friend. It'll be here sometime this week.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

dgittelman said:


> Congratulations on a great looking bike. I'm sure it will ride smoothly as well. Why did you change the saddle? How did the Selle SMP feel to you.? I've always wanted to try one.



For me, I rode with the Fizik Aliante for awhile, which is generally thought of as a comfortable saddle. But I couldn't get over the feeling of pressure up my perineum area all the time. After a lot of reading on research for the SMP, I went with the SMP Stratos and feel much more at ease with the large cutout keeping as much pressure as possible off my nads. It seems to work as promised, but even if limited, it is a positive step mentally :thumbsup:


It took a couple of weeks to get used to the different pressure points, but now it's almost invisible when riding.

**


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Great looking bike, I love my RS.


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks, it's def a blast to ride. Each night, I know it's only a matter of hours before I get to get back on and ride. I had thought about going with 25's to get a bit more cush, but I'm content with the 23's for now.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

webmstrk9 said:


> Thanks, it's def a blast to ride. Each night, I know it's only a matter of hours before I get to get back on and ride. I had thought about going with 25's to get a bit more cush, but I'm content with the 23's for now.


I switched to 25's last year and love them...just love the entire ride. 25's help with climbing, cornering and making the entire ride a little more comfortable, although the 23's were fine.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Great looking bikes...Cervelo will be my next purchase...


----------

